# Coin in Jars/piggybanks at home?



## DaVici (28 Apr 2004)

Does anyone find that they have much more euro coins lying around compared with old Irish coin? I think it is getting far worse. If you do have any, how much would you be holding? I would say I have €50 at this stage!


----------



## Dr Moriarty (28 Apr 2004)

Carry it around with you in an old sock.

Not only is it an excellent "self-defence" accessory, but any time you get crappy service in a pub or restaurant you can use it to settle your bill...!

:rollin 

Dr. M.


----------



## temptedd (28 Apr 2004)

Definitely. I think its because its virtually impossible to buy anything, even with a pocketful (or a sockful!) of the coppers. I keep mine in a handy spot and try to use it for buying newspapers and t paying for parking meters. But it still accumulates!


----------



## Penny Foolish (30 Apr 2004)

*charge?*

What's the story with bringing your store of coppers to the bank?  I have all mine at home in the little baggies, and will eventually be bringing them in. Do the banks have a charge for this? There's a machine in the Londis near me that lets you empty all your change in, it prints out a receipt, and you take it to the till. All very convenient, but there is a 6-7% charge, and I was wondering if the banks do the same.


----------



## Elcato (30 Apr 2004)

*Re: charge?*

If you have an account there, they will allow you lodge it. Banks are a bit finicky about taking change. I have done so loads of times no problem as long as they're bagged but some have said that they don't accept it. EBS definately don't even if you have an account with them.
Actually I dont bother saving any coppers any more as they are too much bother. Better off just saving the larger coins and do a clear out of change every day for the small coins.


----------



## zag (30 Apr 2004)

*Re: charge?*

Well holy god.

I can't believe that someone can actually make money out of having a machine in a Spar which *charges you* to take your money from you.

The next thing, Spar (et al) will be on to this virtual home shopping thing.  That way you can sit at home, thinking about shopping there and they will charge you just for thinking about it.

Who could possibly be so busy that they can't be bothered counting a few coins before going out shopping ?  I normally keep my loose change in a small box.  Going out for the bus - gather up the change.  Going out for a paper - gather up the change.  Going out for lunch - gather up the change.

z


----------



## Slim (30 Apr 2004)

*Re: Euro Change*

I agree - it certainly accumulates and it's almost useless, especially the one and two cent coins - most shops will waive the 1 or 2 c excess if it means you have to break a note.

Why not bring the coppers to a local collection point for a charity? At least it might do some good.

Slim 8)


----------



## purple (5 May 2004)

*coppers*

I put the 1 and 2 cent coins into charity boxes in the shops as I get them, if there is no box I throw them in the bin.
Is it a crime to throw away money? ( I mean really, not morally)


----------



## sol (5 May 2004)

*change*

bring them to an amusement arcade where they will change them for free.


----------



## temptedd (6 May 2004)

*Re: change*



> I mean really, not morally


:rollin


----------



## DaVici (6 May 2004)

*coins?*

Penny foolish,

Is that londis in Dublin? could save me 2 hours counting!


----------



## monk (9 May 2004)

*Re: coins?*

nieces & nephews quickly get their hands on the change on the dresser when they're over.. Luckily they haven't got to stage of copping that the my 'special' copper coins won't get them very far yet.


----------



## macnas (9 May 2004)

*cions*

Did I see that we , The Irish< minted new set of euro coins to mark the 10 new members?  Where can these be bought?


----------



## Penny Foolish (12 May 2004)

*londis*

DaVici, that Londis is at Newlands Cross

Slim, I was saving the coppers for a little treat for myself, but that's not a bad idea...


----------

